# Rear Differential Oil Leak! Vehicle caught on fire!



## BCalsport123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello,
I own a BMW X3 with about 40k miles. I took it to the dealer to have it serviced. One of the repairs was a rear differential oil leak. They fixed and I picked my car up. After driving for 10 mins, the car caught on fire underneath the car.
I went back to the dealer and they had it towed and upon looking at it they noticed that the repair to the rear differential that they did failed and agreed to repair the car. The car only had a leak but since the fire they are replacing the whole differential which cost them $5k. They could have possibly damaged my car far beyond what’s on the surface when it needed a minor repair.
My question and concern is what should I do at this point? Do you guys think there could be more damage than they are telling me due to the fire? What questions should I ask? Should I hire an attorney?


----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

I think the dealer is doing the right thing - owning the mistake and making an effort to correct it.
If you're still uncomfortable with the situation, save all the receipts/paperwork from both repairs. After the repairs are done take the car to an independent shop. Explain to them what happened and ask them to inspect the car for any remaining damage that could affect the safety or reliability of the car. If they find something then bring it to the dealer and ask for any necessary repairs to be done. If they push back at this point then you might consider an attorney.


----------



## BCalsport123 (Oct 21, 2021)

mr_bean said:


> I think the dealer is doing the right thing - owning the mistake and making an effort to correct it.
> If you're still uncomfortable with the situation, save all the receipts/paperwork from both repairs. After the repairs are done take the car to an independent shop. Explain to them what happened and ask them to inspect the car for any remaining damage that could affect the safety or reliability of the car. If they find something then bring it to the dealer and ask for any necessary repairs to be done. If they push back at this point then you might consider an attorney.


Thanks! That’s what I was thinking but I wanted to ensure I was handling this properly. They admitted they made a mistake and all so I’ll see how it goes once I get the car.


----------

